# Share Express Pty Ltd (SharesXP)



## BKB (26 March 2015)

Has anyone heard of or used the services of Share Express


----------



## Kylastar (18 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

BKB have you had any dealing with Share Express and id so have they been positive?


----------



## Kylastar (18 June 2015)

*Share Express - CFD Trading*

have been contacted regarding trading in CFD's by Share Express. I provide the money (min 20K) and for a annual fee ($5650) they managed my IG Account, e.g they select, buy/sell the CFD.
Has anyone have any knowleadge re this stratergy and any dealings with Share Express..............


----------



## systematic (18 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I had an old mate phone me up back in Feb because he'd been contacted by this mob.  
(_Mind you, just the fact that you are contacted by these guys should have you running!_

The little I checked out about them didn't look good (nor did I expect it to, of course).  
I told him to steer clear.  He did.

I understand that, the right person in the right place (like my old mate) - things like this can hold some appeal (if you don't know any better).  I'm just glad he got in touch with me before handing over any cash.

Regardless, being solicited for financial products should have you hanging up on them in the first place.


----------



## Marie Leboydre (22 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

Hi,

My name is Marie and I make up part of the Share Express customer support team. My role is to answer any questions or concerns related to the services we offer and ensure every client remains completely satisfied with us.

If I can be of any assistance to you please contact me on *1300 739 594* between 9am to 5pm Monday to Friday or alternatively by email at marie.leboydre@shareexpress.com.au. I am happy to help you personally.

Regards
*Marie Leboydre
Share Express Customer Support*


----------



## McLovin (22 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I like your website. I'd give it a 8 or 9 out of 10. You should post some vids of people meeting in your serviced offices.

Amongst other things, you're "fully insured by Global Insurer". Can you explain what that means?


----------



## VSntchr (22 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



McLovin said:


> I like your website. I'd give it a 8 or 9 out of 10*0*.



Fixed it for you mate.


----------



## pixel (22 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Marie Leboydre said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marie and I make up part of the Share Express customer support team. My role is to answer any questions or concerns related to the services we offer and ensure every client remains completely satisfied with us.
> 
> ...




Hi Marie,

Can you tell us how long have Share Express been in operation? When did YOU join their staff? And what exactly is the service you provide?

PS: And what does it mean to be an "Affiliate" to the likes of E*Trade and IG?


----------



## skyQuake (22 June 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Marie Leboydre said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marie and I make up part of the Share Express customer support team. My role is to answer any questions or concerns related to the services we offer and ensure every client remains completely satisfied with us.
> 
> ...




Whats the track record of your Managed Discretionary Accounts? The fees there rival most top tier hedge funds


----------



## AverageJoe (21 August 2015)

*Re: Share Express - CFD Trading*



Kylastar said:


> have been contacted regarding trading in CFD's by Share Express. I provide the money (min 20K) and for a annual fee ($5650) they managed my IG Account, e.g they select, buy/sell the CFD.
> Has anyone have any knowleadge re this stratergy and any dealings with Share Express..............




Are you serious annual fee of $5650? Should there be some decimal point within the 4 digit number? At that rate you have 4 years before it gets cleared out if the CFD managed trades doesn't. I'll manage it for you at a fraction of the price if you like.


----------



## YELNATS (30 September 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I have been approached by Share Express, they will contact me again shortly with more info. Their fees are apparently 0.17% on each buy/sell transaction. eg. for a $10,000 transaction they would charge $17. This could mount up however if they do a lot of transactions on the account.

Does anyone else use this company and with what results?


----------



## Red 70 (3 October 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



BKB said:


> Has anyone heard of or used the services of Share Express




My unfortunate experience with Share Express began in June 2015. I googled up information on Shares and I must have by accident looked at their website. The very next day I received a call from Share Express and agreed to a call the following day that was to take 20 minutes to discuss their offer. 
During this call I spoke with Steven Davis, I asked how he found my contact details and he stated that I visited their web site. I was very apprehensive receiving this cold call, yet he was so convincing. I was led to believe that Share Express had their ‘own analysts’ that would look after a share portfolio and paid the sum of $4700.00 for this, a ‘one off’ payment, first mistake!
It turns out that Share Express through Olive Financial Services, who have access to IG Markets are the ones who seem to me to handle the investment and deal with CFD’s. Further I was offered an incentive of $200.00 to lodge monies ($20,000) with IG Markets by the 1st of July, sorry to say second mistake!
After just four weeks this actually cost me a loss in real terms of $7155.00 this included the $200.00 payment. I have withdrawn what is left of the monies weighing up that this was better than possible losing the lot; once Share Express have your money you will hardly hear from them, this has been my experience and certainly learnt a lesson the hardest way possible, ‘losing my hard earnt savings’!


----------



## pixel (3 October 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Red 70 said:


> My unfortunate experience with Share Express began in June 2015. I googled up information on Shares and I must have by accident looked at their website. The very next day I received a call from Share Express and agreed to a call the following day that was to take 20 minutes to discuss their offer.
> During this call I spoke with Steven Davis, I asked how he found my contact details and he stated that I visited their web site. I was very apprehensive receiving this cold call, yet he was so convincing. I was led to believe that Share Express had their ‘own analysts’ that would look after a share portfolio and paid the sum of $4700.00 for this, a ‘one off’ payment, first mistake!
> It turns out that Share Express through Olive Financial Services, who have access to IG Markets are the ones who seem to me to handle the investment and deal with CFD’s. Further I was offered an incentive of $200.00 to lodge monies ($20,000) with IG Markets by the 1st of July, sorry to say second mistake!
> After just four weeks this actually cost me a loss in real terms of $7155.00 this included the $200.00 payment. I have withdrawn what is left of the monies weighing up that this was better than possible losing the lot; once Share Express have your money you will hardly hear from them, this has been my experience and certainly learnt a lesson the hardest way possible, ‘losing my hard earnt savings’!



I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Red 70. Thanks for sharing your experience; on the bright side, you may count your blessings that you lost "only" $7,155 - tough as it may be to be losing Thousands. Your warning will hopefully spare many others a similar disappointment.

One has to wonder how a reputable company can obtain a visitor's name and phone number simply from a visit to their website. Or did you by any chance provide some personal information on that "accidental" first visit?
If something like that happens to me, I immediately conclude that dodgy violation of privacy is involved. And that raises a massive Red Flag.

It should also be noted that "Marie" made just that one initial post, but has as yet not replied to either request for clarification. Another big Red Flag.


----------



## Craton (7 October 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



pixel said:


> It should also be noted that "Marie" made just that one initial post, but has as yet not replied to either request for clarification. Another big Red Flag.




Let's see, all of July, all of August and all of September and not a peep, not a whisper nor a murmur from "Marie". Says it all really.


----------



## Fred3 (1 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I used their services. My $20K investment was ahead for one day, then declined on a daily basis after that. Overall, a very bad experience.


----------



## Karyn Anne (5 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Marie Leboydre said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marie and I make up part of the Share Express customer support team. My role is to answer any questions or concerns related to the services we offer and ensure every client remains completely satisfied with us.
> 
> ...




Hi, my question is "why am I having so much trouble finding public opinion and customers of this company? Am I not looking in the right places? Does anyone have suggestions of other forums where this company is mentioned?"


----------



## Porper (6 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Karyn Anne said:


> Hi, my question is "why am I having so much trouble finding public opinion and customers of this company? Am I not looking in the right places? Does anyone have suggestions of other forums where this company is mentioned?"




What else do you need to know?

Plenty of feedback on this thread. If that doesn't tell you to stay well clear I don't know what will.

Also, a representative of the company made one post stating they would answer all question...then disappeared without trace. Everything you need to know right there.

It's great when these types of companies post on forums like this as it makes everybody aware of what to avoid.


----------



## LILLIAN (26 November 2015)

*anyone know about 'SHARE EXPRESS'?*

Hi,
I passes over some money to "SHARE EXPRESS'',for a managed account, but after reading the fine print in the agreement I am not sure about going through with it. Can anyone tell me their experiences with this company?
I am feeling a bit like an idiot!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2015)

*Re: anyone know about 'SHARE EXPRESS'?*



LILLIAN said:


> Hi,
> I passes over some money to "SHARE EXPRESS'',for a managed account, but after reading the fine print in the agreement I am not sure about going through with it. Can anyone tell me their experiences with this company?
> I am feeling a bit like an idiot!




If you don't feel ok about it, just request a redemption of units in the trust.  Tell them you've changed your mind.

Then keep reading/asking around.

I know nothing about that company.


----------



## LILLIAN (26 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

OK,THANKYOU

REGARDS,
LILLIAN


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

To clarify...

If you are just unsure about what you've got yourself into, read the fine print and ask *specific *questions here on the forum.  And maybe hold onto your units until you know exactly what's going on.

If you feel like they are a dodgy company, do a search of the directors.  Make sure the office is a real physical office on Google street view.  Visit the office in person or get someone to physically go there and have a little look around and speak to the staff.  If there are any images of people (staff, directors) on the website, reverse search them on Google to see if they are real people.  Google the words "scam + [director name]" or "scam + share express".  If you find something and need clarification, post what you find.  Call ASIC and ask them.  Lots you can do.  Also check scamwatch.gov.au

*Report them* if anything is illegal or questionable.  Scamwatch.  

I see Joe has moved the thread to tack it onto and old one.  Doesn't look good, does it?


----------



## BBBrad (30 November 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



LILLIAN said:


> OK,THANKYOU
> 
> REGARDS,
> LILLIAN




Hi Lillian,

Been there, don't go! Flashy site promising the world based on their past performances but their record hasn't been good during my time with them. Lost 25% of my investment.

Hope you followed the earlier posts advice.

Regards,

B.


----------



## RobofDarlo (10 December 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I tried to enquire about these guys on Hot Copper but got censored.  I checked that they were operating on an FSL (they were and authorised rep) and so gave them a go.  Silly me.

They quickly lost 25% of the funds on FX trading, then I switched to the cfd equities system and since then it has oscillated up and down but does not seem to be correlated with the market or with their model 'live' portfolio.


----------



## skyQuake (10 December 2015)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



RobofDarlo said:


> I tried to enquire about these guys on Hot Copper but got censored.  I checked that they were operating on an FSL (they were and authorised rep) and so gave them a go.  Silly me.
> 
> They quickly lost 25% of the funds on FX trading, then I switched to the cfd equities system and since then it has oscillated up and down but does not seem to be correlated with the market or with their model 'live' portfolio.




So let me get this straight... they lose 25% of your capital, then you let them have another go???

I may have a bridge to sell you good sir


----------



## melvindoo (26 February 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I just had an interesting experience with Shares XP - a trading name for Share Express Pty Ltd.
They rang us. They made an introductory offer ending 29 Feb as they were "entering the retail market after years of success in the professional investment market". The offer was that we pay only a one-off fee of $4900 and they waive the annual fee of $5750 in perpetuity.
They gave us a login so we could talk through an online presentation. I took screenshots. One slide showed the stockmarket curves for various countries dating back 15 years, all of which showed no glitch at all in 2008. In 2008 they had their lowest return of 15%. The highest was 52%.
They claimed to have been in operation since 2004. I did an ASIC search and found that the company was registered in 2011 and has had 1 change of name, 5 changes of registered address and 2 changes of director in that time. 
Their website says they are an authorised representative of Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd, which in 5 years since registration has had 1 change of name, 4 changes of address and 2 changes of director.
Like the other posts on this forum, I was unable to find any mentions of its share performance in google searches other than on its own website.
It's primary trading mechanisms were CFD and short selling.

All of the above is just the facts as I experienced them. Guess what, I won't be buying.

Cheers.


----------



## Terrygag (1 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

I have just had a similar experience. I don't know where they got my number from, but their promised returns are too good to be true. Thanks for the thread, I am going to steer clear of them now.


----------



## Pmj (15 March 2016)

*Re: anyone know about 'SHARE EXPRESS'?*



LILLIAN said:


> Hi,
> I passes over some money to "SHARE EXPRESS'',for a managed account, but after reading the fine print in the agreement I am not sure about going through with it. Can anyone tell me their experiences with this company?
> I am feeling a bit like an idiot!




Did you actually continue with Shares express? If so, are you happy with the outcome?


----------



## Pmj (15 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Terrygag said:


> I have just had a similar experience. I don't know where they got my number from, but their promised returns are too good to be true. Thanks for the thread, I am going to steer clear of them now.




Just out of interest, what was the cut off date for their "offer" in relation to the date they phoned you?


----------



## Pmj (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Fred3 said:


> I used their services. My $20K investment was ahead for one day, then declined on a daily basis after that. Overall, a very bad experience.




Any updates, Fred3? Did they keep declining? I am thinking of signing up.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Pmj said:


> Any updates, Fred3? Did they keep declining?* I am thinking of signing up.*




... and after reading all these experiences, your reason would be ...?


----------



## Pmj (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



pixel said:


> ... and after reading all these experiences, your reason would be ...?




Well, that's the interesting thing. Reading the posts carefully, there is not much clear evidence of things to be wary of. One peson (fred3) says his account went down each day, but there is no follow up (did it recover?). The info they provide looks solid - so I doubt that they are a sham group, so the real question is "is this a wise way to invest some money?". They claim to get better returns than fixed investments in the share market.

I'd love to hear some wiser opinions than mine, especially from people who have invested through them and have real stories to tell.


----------



## skyQuake (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Pmj said:


> Well, that's the interesting thing. Reading the posts carefully, there is not much clear evidence of things to be wary of. One peson (fred3) says his account went down each day, but there is no follow up (did it recover?). The info they provide looks solid - so I doubt that they are a sham group, so the real question is "is this a wise way to invest some money?". They claim to get better returns than fixed investments in the share market.
> 
> I'd love to hear some wiser opinions than mine, especially from people who have invested through them and have real stories to tell.




http://www.reverseaustralia.com/lookup/0756585149/


----------



## pixel (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Pmj said:


> Well, that's the interesting thing. Reading the posts carefully, there is not much clear evidence of things to be wary of. One peson (fred3) says his account went down each day, but there is no follow up (did it recover?). The info they provide looks solid - so I doubt that they are a sham group, so the real question is "is this a wise way to invest some money?". They claim to get better returns than fixed investments in the share market.
> 
> I'd love to hear some wiser opinions than mine, especially from people who have invested through them and have real stories to tell.




Wise people won't touch outfits like that with a ten-foot barge pole. 
That's why you won't read any "real" stories.


----------



## systematic (22 March 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Pmj said:


> Well, that's the interesting thing. Reading the posts carefully, there is not much clear evidence of things to be wary of.




...They tele-market their services, for goodness' sake!  You can't do that legitimately in Australia.  Isn't that enough?  As incredulous as it is to some of us to think that ordinary people would be taken in; getting a call from my old friend (who is a wonderful, intelligent, hard working fellow) convinced me that this does happen.  Decent, good people fall for this stuff.  




Pmj said:


> I'd love to hear some wiser opinions than mine, especially from people who have invested through them and have real stories to tell.




...Hmmm.  Why?  Are you really interested in them?  If you think they sound like a great mob to invest in, and are legit etc...you should go for it!  Let us know how you get on. 

I just don't get it.  There is myriad opportunity to lose your hard earned through legitimate but hopeless investment products.  Why go to the effort of justifying a shoddy looking outfit to lose your money with, when there are so many legitimate opportunities to invest poorly?


----------



## Pmj (23 March 2016)

Thanks for the comments above. But I am still not quite convinced. The money invested goes to IG Markets Ltd via a group called "Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd". The attraction is that they do active trading (CFDs) and have the potential to get better returns than just investing in shares. They claim that they outperform the share market. So is the risk that they will run off with my money (i.e. Olive can just withdraw it and run?). Or that they are not as good at trading as they say? I am just trying to see the nature of the risk and how any 'misdealing' might work.

The only story I see here of trades not doing well is from Fred3 whose account went down for a while (which happens), but doesn't say if it recovered.

Thanks for your (wise!) help!


----------



## JeriAtric (21 May 2016)

Make what you will of the following graph; hopefully the colours will show here the same as they do on my screens. The extreme left side is where I had a JeriAtric moment and committed funds to Share Express. The yellow line is the XJO; the grey line is my portfolio with Share Express. The percentages are the amount of movement against the base values at 27.7.15. The data points are the respective values at the end of each month.

After a couple of months of observing their stellar performance I thought, for interest, I'd start tracking my own investments. Since I'm benchmarking against the XJO I've only included my ASX portfolio movements; I didn't include FX trading as the graph looks bad enough already. The orange line is, again, the XJO but this time taking the value at 6.11.15 as the base value (the day I started this XJO portfolio); the blue line is my personal portfolio.




I'm not trying to pretend that I'm some sort of super-trader with those numbers - far from it. I do have a good process for stock selection but the numbers are inflated a bit by my ill-disciplined over-exposure to the gold sector, which accounts for most of the surge during April. What I am trying to illustrate, for the doubters, is that SE seems to be completely incapable of matching the market and equally incapable of matching a rank amateur.

A couple of points of clarification:
a)   My trading is equities; unlike SE I don't (in this portfolio) use CFDs so I don't have the advantage of leverage to amplify the returns
b)   The benchmark is the XJO. SE trade FX, the US market and the Oz market but I had to benchmark them against something and the XJO is where I would probably have put my money if I'd not had my JeriAtric moment, so that's how I measure them. I do also trade the S&P 500 and Mid-Cap 400; I've not bothered plotting graphs for those but for interest, from 27.7.15 to 30.4.16:
S&P 500 Index - minus 0.6%
My Share Express portfolio - minus 29.5%

The S&P 500 had a good run from early Feb to the end of April; from 1.2.16 to 30.4.16 it climbed 6.2%. What about professional Share Express during that period? My SE portfolio _dropped_ 0.2%!

You be the judge.


----------



## Porper (21 May 2016)

JeriAtric said:


> Make what you will of the following graph; hopefully the colours will show here the same as they do on my screens. The extreme left side is where I had a JeriAtric moment and committed funds to Share Express. The yellow line is the XJO; the grey line is my portfolio with Share Express. The percentages are the amount of movement against the base values at 27.7.15. The data points are the respective values at the end of each month.
> 
> After a couple of months of observing their stellar performance I thought, for interest, I'd start tracking my own investments. Since I'm benchmarking against the XJO I've only included my ASX portfolio movements; I didn't include FX trading as the graph looks bad enough already. The orange line is, again, the XJO but this time taking the value at 6.11.15 as the base value (the day I started this XJO portfolio); the blue line is my personal portfolio.
> 
> ...




Nice post, just reiterates what most of us already thought about this mob. Stay well clear at all costs i.m.o. May as well throw darts at the newspaper to pick your portfolio.

I doubt pmj was really a potential client, just spam. If he was genuine then that should scare him off. Truly dire performance.


----------



## Big daddy (13 July 2016)

I have read all the posts with interest because in march 2016 I fell for the old three card trick.
My managed funds were showing sighs of poor performing and Shares XP somehow saw that I was looking around other investment company's and gave me a call to arrange a presentation whilst I had the computer in front of me and go through there justification for there management fees $5650....(a once of)
They showed the Telsta graph and how they made 15%....How....well they consumed 3000 hrs doing so.WOW well done SharesXP.
Now lets see how they went.....the first week my $20k reached $21k...I was suitable impressed!
FROM there on its all down hill....slowly dropping to $16,500 with NO sign of improvement.
If I had managed the $25K I would be streets ahead and not feeling like a fool.

PS.my financial adviser advised me against doing this.


----------



## grnman (15 July 2016)

unfortunately I am a newbie to market trading and have purchased the $4,910 one off fee. I did this too in January. I am yet to put the minimum $20,000 in to see what the MDA does. I did notice as a consumer I am protected by FOS which includes fraud and dishonesty. Those presentation slides people have spoken about that have market performance etc that don't show GFC dips are obviously misleading.


----------



## grnman (15 July 2016)

JeriAtric these numbers do not add up to the numbers you plotted. So someone is using false data.....(obviously no you my friend.


----------



## mjim (24 August 2016)

Big daddy said:


> I have read all the posts with interest because in march 2016 I fell for the old three card trick.
> My managed funds were showing sighs of poor performing and Shares XP somehow saw that I was looking around other investment company's and gave me a call to arrange a presentation whilst I had the computer in front of me and go through there justification for there management fees $5650....(a once of)
> They showed the Telsta graph and how they made 15%....How....well they consumed 3000 hrs doing so.WOW well done SharesXP.
> Now lets see how they went.....the first week my $20k reached $21k...I was suitable impressed!
> ...




Before you joined did they show you any proof of their performance of the DMA?


----------



## Catto (26 September 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Kylastar said:


> BKB have you had any dealing with Share Express and id so have they been positive?



Do not deal with them...they lose your money and are a waste of time. They come across as conservative and caring about your money and claim how legit they with their financial certificates etc but are total failures. I signed on for the one of life fee of approx. $5000 and handed over power of attorney with $20,000 into my IG trading account and started trading....losing approx $100 a week. Complained after 3 months and they said ... stick by us over a longer period and history shows that we will perform. After 6 months it got worse ..complained again and they offered me a stop loss..and 3 months later no improvement..they repeated the offer of a SL which would take me up to 12 months. So at 12 months with the market doing well they were still down...time to cut my losses and say good bye to a failure and nasty experience. They said on $20000 in their sales promo that you would earn 5 to 10% as a minimum and wanted me to place $60000 in...glad I didnt. Anyway the message is stay away from them get the knowledge yourself and use it for your own trading....since leaving them and placing their money into my share trading account I am doing much better. By the way the salesman who sold me the deal would not speak to me again after l requested to talk to him...that says alot about the company.

STAY AWAY FROM SHARE EXPRESS ... you will lose your money


----------



## Catto (30 September 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*



Marie Leboydre said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Marie and I make up part of the Share Express customer support team. My role is to answer any questions or concerns related to the services we offer and ensure every client remains completely satisfied with us.
> 
> ...




Are you proud of working for a company that takes peoples money? And suffers from poor performance..


----------



## Catto (4 October 2016)

*Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*

Having been with them for 12 months and believing their sales pitch and having lost money over the 12 months why would one stay with them. So to anyone interested in them the choice is yours. I believe they make their money from 1. the sign on fee and 2. each trade....question is ...is it linked to peformance. The incentive is to make trades not profit first.  I feel they need to reconsider their business modelto survive.


----------



## Popped (9 January 2017)

Well unfortunately I'm currently in the Share Express roller coaster.

I was contacted by a STMF called Matt. Being a well spoken English chap, I had a few phone calls where we conversed about my investment goals. To my disappointment , I hadn't seen this blog, otherwise I may have made a very different decision. 

Most of the people I dealt with are on LinkedIn.

Like other people here, I signed up for the one off fee, and a minimum of $20K. I researched online, but found a little information about Share Express, Olive, or Blue Chip Investments,most of which was complimentary. I visited the Sydney office on a work trip, and due to the time of day being lunch, only a secretary was there. I unfortunately couldn't stay to meet the Principal, but it was sparsely furnished, and in my mind I explained this away as perhaps being low overheads for what is essentially an online business.

The investment started well, it went up quickly, but now is going down fairly fast. I get lots of notifications through the IG phone app & emails, and get the feeling the trades are being automated by a robot, as they appear at all hours, day & night. Occasionally I have a win, but mostly there are lots of little losses.

I'm now at the stage that I have a figure in my head where I will pull the pin unless the profits start going up. For them it's approaching rapidly. I know I'll take a loss, but like gambling, I was prepared to lose in order to win.

I'd certainly like to see any further comments here, positive or negative, and hope that in so way my comments help others make a balanced decision.


----------



## Virge666 (9 January 2017)

Wow... Why spend $5k on a $20k account... You have to make 25% just to break even.

Do you guys not understand the risk you have to take to make that kind of percentage on such a small bank roll...

These guys make money on commissions... Not by trading.


----------



## OmegaTrader (9 January 2017)

The more things change the more they stay the same....

Why do these threads always have random users posting about how great it is and then disappearing??

ahaha

Unless you have an impairment I believe unfortunately caveat-emptor applies.

But then again we have casinos and usa has vegas.

The flesh is weak..

In this case part of me feels sorry but overwhelmingly, 

well caveat emptor.


----------



## Siradiva (14 January 2017)

I, like Popped took the gamble as was interested in seeing if this cfd trading really worked as am a bit of a gambler and just wanted to avoid the hassle of doing trading myself.  Had the spiel done which went for over an hour, but they did make it quite clear that there was a chance that I could lose money, even though their results for the previous 10 years showed a minimum of 10% return and up to 65%.  I was aware however that cfd trading is very high risk.  Within a couple of weeks showed a profit of $1500.  Didn't last long, in the next 4 days proceeded to lose 8K.  Tried to withdraw some funds but IG were asking for hard copy of bank accounts before they would release the funds (that's their policy they claimed) as they were concerned someone hacked my account.  After several 'not so friendly' phone calls with the customer service team (credit department refused to speak to me), was able to release a small amount of funds without supply of any hard copies. Have since withdrawn several more funds without a glitch.  All up I have now lost 13K in the space of 3 months (5K fee+ 8K through trading).  From my experience probably a good one to avoid if you can't afford the losses.  Might let it run another month or two to see if they can make a profit(I highly doubt) before pulling the plug.  I don't think the so called 'professional traders' as they like to refer to themselves as aren't any more capable of investing and making money than any mug off the street.


----------



## Virge666 (22 January 2017)

They lost 8K in four days... That is impressive.

Not sure they understand risk management if that is the capabilities of their trading desk.

40% drawdown in a week would not be possible in any professional trading company. Risk management and loss limits prevent it.


----------



## Siradiva (31 January 2017)

Just an update over the last 2 weeks.  Another 2K down the drain.  Steer well clear of this mob.


----------



## John1063 (3 February 2017)

I signed up to Shares Express and it was the worst financial decision I have ever made. For a cost of around $5,000 AUD they managed to lose me 25% of my investment in 12 months and that was only held at 25% because they put a stop loss on for 3 months, without that it would have been bearer 40%.
lots of promises of money and quoting of previous years profits, so far my investment has only gone down when all my other investments have made good gains.


----------



## Siradiva (8 February 2017)

50% losses in the space of 4 months.  Tried to tell me that anyone who joined in October experienced heavy losses and were just going through a bad period.  Obviously this is a load of jargon as John1063 indicated his losses of 25% over 12 month period. It's clear that these guys fabricate their returns.  Should be investigated by ACCC or someone. I reiterate, do not, under any circumstances, 'invest' any of your hard earned with this dodgy establishment.  Funny when I ring them, always in a 'meeting' and never get back to you, emailed them instructions and my request was literally actioned within seconds.  Bad experience with both bluechipshare and ig markets, wouldn't recommend them to anyone.


----------



## timer (19 February 2017)

They are dodgy..happy to make money from people being sucked in and passing through their system. Be smart, don't sign...same pattern..initial rises then down hill...contact with them...seek more time...down hill again...eventually you leave with a loss...so those interested ...what is this telling you...?? Its not rocket science.


----------



## Wizard33 (20 February 2017)

Popped said:


> Well unfortunately I'm currently in the Share Express roller coaster.
> 
> I was contacted by a STMF called Matt. Being a well spoken English chap, I had a few phone calls where we conversed about my investment goals. To my disappointment , I hadn't seen this blog, otherwise I may have made a very different decision.
> 
> ...




I had exactly the same experience - and my account went down from my initial $20k investment down to $9k.  And that's after they paid back $1,500 to virtually apologise for the poor performance.  You only do that if you are making plenty of money via the trades that you do, and I am incredibly annoyed that I fell for the three card trick.  

Olive Financial is the name of the group that run all this - stay away from them like the plague.


----------



## timer (20 February 2017)

They make their money from the sign on fee for every trade....thats why so many trades occur...no incentive to link performance to successful trades....a poor business model.Providing customers keep coming through the turnstile they are happy because they are making money and most people hang in there for a while then leave...they have made their money via trades and the sign on fee. From what l am hearing here that is the pattern...l am glad l am not part of it and feel for those caught in their web.


----------



## Garyjonassen (3 March 2017)

Had $20k go to $3k in 3 years. Paid $5k for the privilege. Got refunded some $ as a sorry but still keep going down initially sold with lots of positive growth charts which were then unavailable later for reference. Disappointed. Keep away. Too late for me now.


----------



## Garyjonassen (3 March 2017)

Garyjonassen said:


> Had $20k go to $3k in 3 years. Paid $5k for the privilege. Got refunded some $ as a sorry but still keep going down initially sold with lots of positive growth charts which were then unavailable later for reference. Disappointed. Keep away. Too late for me now.



this is my daughter's uni free all gone


----------



## timer (4 March 2017)

Like I said...they have a nice scam in operation. Get the $5000 and keep the turnstiles' clicking with people coming through and then trade till your heart is content collecting so much per trade. All I can say is ...don't get suckered in folks. I don't know how good honest people work for them and how they sleep at night. That's it they are not good honest people.


----------



## Garyjonassen (21 March 2017)

I would like to report ShareExpress to somewhere? Is there somewhere anyone can recommend. Will others also join the scam reporting with me?


----------



## systematic (21 March 2017)

Garyjonassen said:


> I would like to report ShareExpress to somewhere? Is there somewhere anyone can recommend.



https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/scams/report-a-scam


----------



## systematic (21 March 2017)

Garyjonassen said:


> this is my daughter's uni free all gone




Oh no; dude, seriously?  I guess you got blindsided by your own greed/wishful thinking combined with their marketing spiel?  I wanna judge, but I actually get it.  Rebuild from here, man.  I know that you can.


----------



## Garyjonassen (21 March 2017)

systematic said:


> Oh no; dude, seriously?  I guess you got blindsided by your own greed/wishful thinking combined with their marketing spiel?  I wanna judge, but I actually get it.  Rebuild from here, man.  I know that you can.




The returns were not Greed but a long term investment that offered a better return than the banks at about 12%. I have Reported to the FOS but by myself I do not think I will get very far.


----------



## systematic (21 March 2017)

I think you're right - I don't think as an individual you'd get very far (even going by an ASIC video I just watched - they pretty much say as much, between the lines!)

Hey, I get it.  You honestly and innocently thought you were getting a reasonable and realistic deal.  I also very much agree - a lack of financial education shouldn't mean that a person becomes fair pickings to crooks.  i.e. I think there should be an intelligent protection in the financial industry.  If you go to a medical doctor, you'd like to think you can trust them to do no harm and look out for your best interests (any debate on that will have to go to the general forum, lol).

I know jack crap about cars or how engines work.  I trust my local, family mechanic.  He's runs a wonderful family business and treats every customer like gold.

People should be able to get decent financial advice in the same way, with the same consumer protections.  If I go to a dodgy mechanic, and I catch them out, I'm not going to want to pay their bill!  Unfortunately, it's all to late in the financial industry, where the money has already been invested.

Still.  On a personal level, Gary - we've all made financial mistakes.  Apart from these guys being mongrels etc, you must also feel _some _regret within yourself?  I ask, not to berate you, but because I think that it would be normal to ask yourself what mistake _you _made in the situation - and what I've experienced myself.  If you _only_ blame them, then it concerns me that you've got it only half right (which I'm sure is not the case, by the way).


----------



## Garyjonassen (21 March 2017)

systematic said:


> https://www.moneysmart.gov.au/scams/report-a-scam




Just reported to ASIC. Dont know if I will get very far on my own.


----------



## Garyjonassen (23 March 2017)

melvindoo said:


> *Re: Share Express Pty Ltd*
> 
> Ionly a one-off fee of $4900 and they waive the annual fee of $5750 in perpetuity.
> They gave us a login so we could talk through an online presentation. I took screenshots. One slide showed the stockmarket curves for various countries dating back 15 years, all of which showed no glitch at all in 2008. In 2008 they had their lowest return of 15%. The highest was 52%.
> ...



Screen Shots: Did you get some of the month by month of fully managed Funds for 2015 and 2016?


----------



## Garry Burnt (30 March 2017)

BKB said:


> Has anyone heard of or used the services of Share Express




Hi BKB
Yes sadly I have been using them to Trade CFDs for over a year and closed my account two months ago. DONT GO NEAR THEM!!
They managed to turn $70k of mine into $49 in about 15 months despite Australian and World markets having significant increases. This is despite a supposed "top up" into my account of $6k by them after acknowledging their poor performance after I threatened to withdraw all my funds after 12 months.
Sadly I wish I had done more research after there cold call. The only one who makes money is them through there commissions.
Once bitten!!


----------



## Mikey R (22 April 2018)

I received a cold call from someone in Share Express in mid 2015. Over the next few days I got access to their customer website, investigated the company and asked a few questions of its representative (said he was Kyle Sassen). My suspicions were confirmed when I found they had been in business for only a couple of years but had performance data going back ten years. Kyle said some of the performance was estimated by projecting the same algorithms into the past. Sounded like a horse betting system to me. I took screen shots and sent info to ASIC. ASIC said that they will take it from there but won't necessarily call me back! Seems they didn't do much.


----------



## timer (5 June 2018)

Warning...must read
Remember all the scamming related to Share Express..well they have gone but have been reinvented under different names but with the same financial backer..Olive Financial Markets....please read the following which I have taken from another article...

*Surfers Paradise*: The Gold Coast is a hotspot for financial scams in Australia.
*Ricarmo Pty Ltd* is an "Authorised Representative", or if you like, it is legally registered to provide financial advice, though it's Financial Services Guide provided by a company called Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd of 87-97 Liverpool Street, Sydney www.ricarmo.com.au/wp-content/themes/ricarmo/pdf/OliveFinancialMarketsFSGOctober2017.pdf
*Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd* www.olivefinancialmarkets.com.au/contact-us/ has other Authorised Representatives who are Gold Coast based managed superannuation advisors, including:
*Camori Pty Ltd* https://camoriinvestments.com.au (see home page footer for it's Authorised Representative number). Although Camori operates out of the Gold Coast, it gives it's address as identical to that of Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd in Sydney.
*Paradise Financial Group* also operates out of the Gold Coast but gives the same street number address http://www.paradisefinancial.com.au/#5 as Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd in Sydney.
*Sharescope* http://www.sharescope.com.au owned and run by *Markets Pty Ltd* is another business which uses Olive Financial Markets Pty Ltd's Financial Services License (if you check the Australian Financial Services License number that they give against the ASIC register). Interestingly, they are at No. 89 Liverpool Street but in an identical Suite Number. Oh! No. 87 and No. 89 are the same building, so it's actually the exact same office as the others despite the different street number! Tricky!
Ricarmo Pty Ltd gives its address as
The Gateway, Ground Floor,
50 Appel Street,
Surfers Paradise, QLD, 4217
It so happens that ASIC raided three businesses at this address (see next item for how we know this) a month ago, as part of an investigation into investment fraud: (www.afr.com/brand/rear-window/asic-sends-police-to-almost-raid-channel-seven-20170920-gylewt – Paywall, but you should get one look for free; or www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au/business/detectives-raid-surfers-paradise-businesses/news-story/6bd9fa317c8a2ca34b0b6e20bfbdd5e3)
Only two of the three businesses are named in the stories _viz_. Camori Investments and Paradise Financial Group. The third business is unknown, but if you check the White Pages for Channel 7 (bear with me!), you'll see that Channel 7 is in the same building as Ricarmo. Now, if you've been reading carefully, you'll remember that the AFR story in the previous item says that the Camori/Paradice Financial raid was on Channel 7's Gold Coast building. So, it does look likely that Ricarmo is that mysterious third company that was raided in that office. To sum up, Ricarmo is an Authorised Representative of Olive Financial, which in turn, shares an office and a building with the two raided companies back in Sydney, as, it appears, does Ricarmo share with them their raided operational office on the Gold Coast. So many coincidences!
You'll also find negative reviews for a number of the companies above on the web if you Google them. All in all, with so many risk factors, maybe it's worth waiting until ASIC puts out an all clear before giving them your hard earned cash!


----------

